# Mechanics/Labor



## Superfine613 (May 7, 2014)

We currently have a good steady core of Framers/Hangers/Finishers, but as many of you know there can be large swings in man power needs. We are looking for subs/Labor companies that can help us manage the swings. We are located in South Central PA, any suggestions on where to get skilled mechanics please chime in
Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like he's hurting Mike! :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

South central Pa is a large area,,,, where's the work?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll get in touch with you in the near future


----------

